# anyone have a BOBCAT 440b skidsteer? attachments? pics?



## lilsteve08 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a nice bobcat 440b with 600 hours It is a pin on mount 36 inch bucket with the narrow tires. Does anyone else have one? Attachments, pics, experience in the snow, I bought mine right after last years last snowstorm. The machine fits nicely in my 6.5 by 12' dual axle trailer and was in my priced range. 18hp kohler gas engine is easy to work on too. I will post some pics If I can figure out how to do it.


----------

